

Show HN: Insane Race – my first android game - mattlondon
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.matt1.insanerace&

======
mattlondon
So this is my first attempt at an Android game. I'd love your feed back.

I studied some of the BF Skinner works (of Skinner Box fame) as well as Angry
Birds and a few other "casual" games to understand what makes them compelling.
I've borrowed a lot from Angry Birds and used the same "design pattern" which
you might find familiar, but I hope the game play is different enough not to
raise any ire!

The privacy policy includes some details about tracking - I am using Google
Analytics to track some anonymous game play stats like the average score,
number of games, and the crash location. If I get enough users (perhaps 5000+)
I'll use the stats to report back on the findings about the "average" player
like how many games they played, average scores, and crash locations which I
hope HN finds interesting!

Thanks!

